# Legend of Dragoon 2



## Cayal (Dec 7, 2008)

The VG Tilt: 5 RPG's being worked internally at Sony

There are rumours that Legend of Dragoon 2 is being worked on at Sony (I guess they own the rights).

I LOVED the first one and was surprised there was no sequel released on PS1/PS2.

Aside from that, I'm very interested in the 5 internal RPGs Sony are working on.


----------



## Urlik (Dec 8, 2008)

very nice news for the PS3

I'm really happy to see they are working on their relationship with 3rd party developers.
this has been sadly lacking recently (maybe because MS seem to be throwing money at everyone)


----------



## Commonmind (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm now convinced we were separated at birth, Cayal. I was probably the only guy I knew that loved the first LoD -- everyone else I knew, press included, seemed to crap all over it -- and I'm unbelievably happy they're making a sequel. Especially considering the ending.


----------



## Cayal (Dec 17, 2008)

Commonmind said:


> I'm now convinced we were separated at birth, Cayal.



*sigh* alas it will never be true.



> I was probably the only guy I knew that loved the first LoD -- everyone else I knew, press included, seemed to crap all over it -- and I'm unbelievably happy they're making a sequel. Especially considering the ending.


I loved it. I only didn't like the small amount of items you could carry. I loved that town at the start of the second disk.


----------



## McMurphy (Jan 8, 2009)

Add me to the list of secret Legend of Dragoon fans.  

I am happily surprised to hear that Sony may put out a sequel.  The first game had some great cinema clips and the attack combos, while sometimes overly frustrating, added some unique flavor to the random battles.


----------



## dialibra (Jan 12, 2009)

little bit boring at the end one of my friends say


----------

